# Do they really work or a wast of time???



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Do *spawning mops* really work....as I'm thinkin of putting a few into my thirty in the hope of relieving the females of their xtreme bloatedness.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They work but they are not necessary. A good clump of Java Moss can do the same thing and provide a food source for newly hatched fry.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I will look into Java Moss....so the mops would work....I have yarn so that would be much more practical...finding moss at a good price may take some time....ty for sharing...Happy New Year.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Moss is easy to acquire. Many people have them very cheaply. It's not very exotic. Post up a LF ad and I'm sure someone close to you will have some.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a bunch of christmas moss here free if u want it in kerisdale


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

generous offer and nice gesture mferko.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mops are useful for a variety of reasons, not the least being that they are easily sterilized between spawns. They are easy to transfer, so are useful for gradual spawners (few eggs a day over a multi week period, such as blue eye rainbows).

I use moss/riccia with some species, mops for others. If you're interested in breeding, it's good to give yourself experience with a variety of techniques.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

thank you everyone....No I'm not interested in breeding but if they are huge and in need of laying eggs I just want to help in bringing the tummies down all the females including the Rams are lookin really chuncky....


----------

